# grouping sizes



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey guys! So I am new to the muzzleloading things this year and I am really growing to like it. I went and bought the CVA optima V2 and have really enjoyed shooting it. Iron sights so far. My question is, what would you consider an "acceptable" or "good" group on average at 100 yards? I have been shooting regularly and feel that I am getting my groups tighter but I just am not sure what a realistic group is at 100 yards.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Open sights at 100 yards 6" is fine but you should be able to do better depending on your eyes.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

this is the 100 yard group that I get from my CVA Wolf at 100 yards.



This is what I get at 200 yards.



In the field I think I get a lot more excited an buck fever kind of takes over. I am perfectly happy with the performance of the budget muzzleloader.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Nambaster said:


> this is the 100 yard group that I get from my CVA Wolf at 100 yards.
> 
> http://s1367.photobucket.com/user/Doug_Namba/media/DSCF1109_zpsc82239c7.jpg.htmlIn the field I think I get a lot more excited an buck fever kind of takes over. I am perfectly happy with the performance of the budget muzzleloader.


Were those targets shot with open sights or a scope, it makes a big difference.


----------



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

Critter asked the question I was thinking as well. Nambaster, were those open sights or a scope. Either way, nice shooting!!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

They were shot with a scope. I removed the scope and put iron sights back on and this is what I got. 




And this is what I ended up doing with the scope.....


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Dirtbag... the best I could ever do consitently with open sights was 5 to 6 inch groups. Some days were better than others and I had a few groups that came in around 3" that I considered really good (before my eyes started to deteriorate a bit).


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Sub 2" on a bad day, good day they all touch. My rem700 seems to hold 1.25" groups most all the time, swabbing between shots.

My question for people (other than nambaster) with crappy groups, how often do you walk down range and look at your spent sabots? That is the #1 diagnostic tool that should be looked at first. Tears, scuffs, even how far they go down range... all indicators of PROBLEMS.

Back when Sabots were new, everyone used to walk down range pick up a few and get a read on what the gun was doing. Now, I haven't seen someone shooting a smokepole do this in 10 years...! Its like basic woodsmanship I guess, its slowly going away. 

Now you mention looking over sabots and the shooter gives you a vapid blank stare. Show me your group and a picture of some spent sabots, then I'll give you some advice on what is wrong, what to fix.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Sabots? Who uses sabots? 

If my .54 TC Renegade shooting 430 grain maxi balls don't do the trick nothing will do it. 

With open sights I can shoot a 3" group with this rifle at 100 yards. It hasn't failed me on deer or elk, the deer usually have a hole through them about the size of a basketball.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

DallanC said:


> My question for people (other than nambaster) with crappy groups, how often do you walk down range and look at your spent sabots? That is the #1 diagnostic tool that should be looked at first. Tears, scuffs, even how far they go down range... all indicators of PROBLEMS.


That's great to do if you go somewhere to shoot where you have the opportunity to do so... but if you go to a local public range (Lee Kay, Bountiful Lion's Club, etc) that's just not possible. Nor is it practical with all the garbage downrange to wade through just to find "my sabot."


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

nice shooting nambaster. 
i need to shoot mine more at 100yds. most shots in iowa were 20 yds or so and shot one muley at 10 yds a few years ago. i have neglected my muzzleloader practice over the years. i dont think ive ever shot groups at 100 yds in mine.


----------



## bj_utah (Aug 28, 2015)

Open sights at 100 yards - anything in the bulls-eye. Unless you are taking your range table, chair and sandbags with you and plan to wait for a 100 yard side silhouette that is still for 30 seconds, all you are getting is the confidence that it shoots where you aim.


----------

